# Mobile phone providers



## partnership (29 Sep 2011)

Can anyone tell me which plan and provider is the cheapest - either pay as you go or bill pay for the following

Internet usage 1000 kb
200 text to various numbers 
200 minutes to various mobiles mainly different providers

Prob wont even use the minutes and texts as have free on work mobile.  Want personal one mainly for internet but there does not seem to be an internet only plan!


----------



## horusd (29 Sep 2011)

Check callcosts.ie


----------



## partnership (29 Sep 2011)

callcosts.ie dont have an option for the internet that I can see and it is the internet I need it for as dont have that on work phone.


----------



## vandriver (30 Sep 2011)

With three pay,if you top up by 20 euro a month,you get unlimited internet ,texts and 3-3 calls and your credit will buy about 100 minutes for other calls.


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Sep 2011)

This might be useful...
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=74600624&postcount=14


----------



## JoeB (30 Sep 2011)

vandriver said:


> With three pay,if you top up by 20 euro a month,you get unlimited internet ,texts and 3-3 calls and your credit will buy about 100 minutes for other calls.



There's a data limit of 15Gb per month. I imagine that there's limits on the voice calls and texts too.


----------



## vandriver (30 Sep 2011)

JoeBallantin said:


> There's a data limit of 15Gb per month. I imagine that there's limits on the voice calls and texts too.



To be completely accurate,3>3 calls is 3000 in a 30 day period,3000 texts to any ROI network and at least 15 gb of browsing on your phone before three might throttle your speed.
As this is what the OP asked for ,my recommendation stands.

Have you tried even getting near to 15 gigs of browsing on a phone in a month? The most I have ever used is 4 gigs


----------



## STEINER (30 Sep 2011)

vandriver said:


> To be completely accurate,3>3 calls is 3000 in a 30 day period,3000 texts to any ROI network and at least 15 gb of browsing on your phone before three might throttle your speed.
> As this is what the OP asked for ,my recommendation stands.
> 
> Have you tried even getting near to 15 gigs of browsing on a phone in a month? The most I have ever used is 4 gigs


 
the wife has this same package, 3000 any network texts per month, 3000 mins of mobile any network weekend calls per month, virtually unlimited internet all you can eat data. top up is 20 euro a month and they give her an extra 10 euro credit. she is always in credit and is happy with the package.


----------



## JoeB (30 Sep 2011)

The phone can be attached to a laptop and used as a PC modem. It is possible to use 15Gb in a month, ..  many or some people at least use up to 40Gb or 50Gb. Some people use even more than that, the word unlimited tends to mean unlimited, and 15Gb would not be enough for some people, myself included, who signed up on the basis of it being unlimited.

This is beside the point but the service is limited or crippled in other ways. For example, all emails must be sent through Three servers. There is no reason for that, and it's not advised in advance. It basically represents a deliberate crippling of the internet.

I do think it's a good service overall, it just has some limitations.


----------



## vandriver (30 Sep 2011)

Specifically in the t&cs ,tethering is not allowed,so my advice still stands. The op asked about internet on their phone.


----------

